# Help with identifying value of painting



## Bbartley (Jul 26, 2019)

I am trying to sell this painting, but know nothing about it. Any Advice is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Paint (Dec 5, 2018)

Try an art gallery maybe they can be of assistance.


----------

